# how to move ofwboot to bootstrap (osx)?



## jjex22 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi all,

Does anyone know how I can use OSX to copy ofwboot to the bootstrap partition please?

Many thanks!


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 13, 2010)

OSX is Mac, ofwboot is OpenBSD/NetBSD, so it's possible one or the other of us is in the wrong place.  Please elaborate.


----------

